# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Beter slapen met kruiden

## FRANCOIS580

*Beter slapen met kruiden 
*
We grijpen met z'n allen massaal naar allerlei geneesmiddelen om onze slaapproblemen de baas te kunnen. Ondanks dat neemt het aantal slechtslapers nog altijd sterk toe. Wat kunnen we zélf doen om, zonder hulp van geneesmiddelen, toch van een gezonde en deugddoende slaap te genieten?

Geneesmiddelen om onze slaap te bevorderen zijn op termijn schadelijk voor onze gezondheid. Slaapmiddelen mogen ons dan wel vlugger en beter doen (in)slapen, ze zijn ook verslavend.

*Gezond alternatief*
Toch beschikken we met verschillende planten over een gezond alternatief voor al deze slaapmiddelen. Een van de doeltreffende en meest bekende plant tegen slaapproblemen is ongetwijfeld de passiebloem. Deze heeft een kalmerende en angstremmende werking én een gunstig effect op ons hartritme en onze bloeddruk. Dagelijks vier kopjes passiebloemthee zal ons ongetwijfeld beter doen slapen.

*Valeriaan voor een betere slaapkwaliteit*
Een andere bij ons bekende plant tegen slapeloosheid is valeriaan. Valeriaan zal niet alleen onze inslaaptijd gevoelig verkorten, maar ook onze slaapkwaliteit gevoelig verbeteren. Valeriaan heeft ook een kalmerende, ontspannende en krampwerende werking én beïnvloed gunstige ons zenuwstelsel.

*Hop bij neurotische aandoeningen*
Hop is een plant die wordt ingezet bij allerlei neurotische aandoeningen, met angst en een verstoorde slaap tot gevolg. 
Drink een tweetal kopjes hopthee (vijf gram hop per vijfhonderd ml thee) voor het slapen gaan. Voor het drinken de thee een kwartiertje laten trekken.

*Californische klaproos verkort inslaaptijd*
Californische klaproos (escholtzia) is een .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Ik heb net een artikel geplaatst over het gebruik van St Janskruid bij anticonceptie (de pil) waar er op het gevaar van dit kruid gewezen wordt, er stonden ook nog een hele resem andere zaken bij waarbij je dit kruid niet mag gebruiken, de andere kruiden ken ik niet echt, wel Valériaanskruid omdat mijn dochter dit ook gebruikt om te beter te kunnen slapen maar dit is wel op voorschrift van de HA niet zo maar bij de drogist gaan kopen. En St Janskruid mag je niet gebruiken in samenwerking met volgende medicatie : 
Hartmiddelen (digoxine)
• Geneesmiddelen bij orgaantransplantaties en ernstige vormen van psoriasis, reumatoïde artritis (cyclosporine) 
• Geneesmiddelen gebruikt als HIV-remmer en aids en bij behandeling van Hepatitis C 
• Geneesmiddel bij epilepsie (fenytoïne)
• Geneesmiddel bij astma (theofylinne)
• Antibioticum met als werkzame stof rifampicine. 
Bron www.farmaka.be googelen op St Janskruid. 

Ik raad het gebruik van kruiden niet af maar vertel het wel aan je HA als je iets neemt op basis van kruiden dan kan hij kijken of het samen kan met je andere medicatie en begin niet zelf te experimeteren, vraag raad aan je HA of apotheek of het wel samen kan met de andere medicatie die je al slikt. 
Mvg 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

St Janskruid mag ook beslist NIET gebruikt worden als men AD gebruikt...
2 weken voor de start van AD, kruid stoppen,
starten met kruid 2 weken na stoppen met AD,
vroeger hing er een getypte brief over in de wachtkamer van de psych.
Mvg
Sietske 763

----------


## Flogiston

Belangrijke toevoegingen, Christel en Sietske. Goed dat jullie die hebben geplaatst!

----------


## christel1

Graag gedaan Flogiston, ik zou ook liever inslapen met kruiden maar sommige kruiden mag ik al niet nemen oa St Janskruid door mijn hartproblemen en ook nog een tal van andere problemen, zelfs als mijn HA of gelijk welke arts me een medicijn voorschrijft ga ik het ook altijd googelen hoor, voor en nadelen en mag ik het combineren met andere medicatie want de bijsluiters bij die medicatie, in die doosjes, je hebt een vergrootglas nodig om dit te kunnen lezen, zeker als je wat ouder wordt zoals ik dus.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik moet ook binnenkort aan de leesbril om dat kleine gefruttel nog te kunnen lezen.

Wat mij helpt als de letters te klein zijn: bril _afzetten_. Dan kan ik het papier heel dicht bij mijn ogen houden (denk aan 5 cm) en kan ik de tekst prima lezen.

----------


## sietske763

Fo, ff off topic, dan heb je ws ""min"" glazen die zijn voor verte kijken en dan wil het lezen beslist niet..
maar je weet zoveel...dat dit ws overbodig is... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja ik zou ook moeten brillen maar niet voor kortbij maar voor veraf... en ja gelijk Sietske zegt ons ventje zet zijn bril ook af als hij iets kleins moet lezen maar hij is dan ook bijziende of verziende, ik vergis me altijd tussen die 2, hij heeft een - bril, mijn dochter een + omdat ze van dichtbij niet goed ziet.... Maar dit was dus effe off topic.

----------


## sietske763

een min bril is om in de verte beter te kunnen kijken dus een soort van ""verte bril"" genoemd,
die 2 delen brillen, multifocaal ofzo...daar heb je bovenin min glazen en onderaan een stukje plus glazen om beter te kunne lezen, maar daar moet je echt mee om kunnen gaan.
hahah mijn vriendin heeft een min bril en zet er een plus leesbril bovenop als ze moet lezen..
zo, zegje gedaan en zal weer back to topic gaan,....

----------


## sietske763

ik denk trouwens dat we echt wel kennis hier of op andere columns moeten blijven tikken, OK alleen als extra info...WANT als bv een leek gaar googelen op ""slecht slapen"" dan krijg je een verwijzing naar NGF en die zou dan bv direct st Janskruid gaan slikken....met alle gevolgen vandien....

----------


## Flogiston

Precies, Sietske. Dat is dan ook de reden dat ik altijd zulke dingen erbij plaats.

Het is ook de reden dat ik vragen stel. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer wordt beweerd dat "wetenschappers" iets hebben ontdekt. Die truc wordt wel zó vaak gebruikt door charlatans, dat ik er allergisch voor ben geworden. Dus áls er wetenschappers zijn, wil ik graag lezen _wie_ dat waren en _waar_ ik hun onderzoeksverslag kan vinden, zodat ik het indien gewenst zelf kan nalezen.

----------

